# Brother KH-270 Computerized Electric knitting machine



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I am wondering, does this machine knit by itself? Or does it just change the yarn/pattern on it's own? Am considering buying one but the person selling doesn't know anything about the machine (he inherited it and he's a non-knitter).


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It does not knit by itself. It contains stitch patterns and templates that you can select for the shape of collars and sleeves for example and will indicate when to inc/dec sts to follow the pattern. The stitch patterns can be combined and manipulated for example; a stitch pattern could be double wide, length, upside down, mirror image, a couple of different stitch patterns can be selected to be knit one after the other etc. When knitting multiple color patterns, the km will tell you when to change the yarn/color. Will you be purching a ribbing attachment for the KM as well?


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I have this machine, and just love it; it just almost knits by itself! It is computerized, but you still have to operate the carriage. It does many, many patterns that are built in, one of my favorites is the thread lace that uses two different weights of yarn. Are you getting a book with it?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I just love the thread lace patterns too...They're so beautiful. I made a stoll for my sister, she is in love with it...I hope she buys the KM and a ribber, then she'll be set to knit wonderful things


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> It does not knit by itself. It contains stitch patterns and templates that you can select for the shape of collars and sleeves for example and will indicate when to inc/dec sts to follow the pattern. The stitch patterns can be combined and manipulated for example; a stitch pattern could be double wide, length, upside down, mirror image, a couple of different stitch patterns can be selected to be knit one after the other etc. When knitting multiple color patterns, the km will tell you when to change the yarn/color. Will you be purching a ribbing attachment for the KM as well?


Kate, I think that you have misread the heading. You have described the KH970 not the KH270. I may be wrong but I don't think that a 270 has a garment design program built into it and as it is a bulky machine it will not do thread lace.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

The 270 is a bulky machine. It uses US Worsted weight yarns easily. It has built in stitch patterns and can download other stitch patterns from the computer if you have Designaknit plus the proper cable. 

I think it can do thread lace, at least the 260, the punchcard version, does thread lace. The bulky machines do NOT do transfer lace the kind you need a lace carriage for. 

The 270 does not have a built in shaping program. That is in the 970 (a standard gauge machine). 

This is correct to the best of my knowledge. Hope I didn't step on anyone's toes. 
Rita in Raleigh


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well you're both right on certain points...mine does knit thread lace but doesn't have built in shaping.
= )
Julie


susieknitter said:


> KateWood said:
> 
> 
> > It does not knit by itself. It contains stitch patterns and templates that you can select for the shape of collars and sleeves for example and will indicate when to inc/dec sts to follow the pattern. The stitch patterns can be combined and manipulated for example; a stitch pattern could be double wide, length, upside down, mirror image, a couple of different stitch patterns can be selected to be knit one after the other etc. When knitting multiple color patterns, the km will tell you when to change the yarn/color. Will you be purching a ribbing attachment for the KM as well?
> ...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Woops, I wrote the 270 has the built in template designs, it doesn't, Wouldn't that have been great though???


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have never done thread lace on a chunky/bulky machine, now I know that you can I will have a go at doing it.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I have never done thread lace on a chunky/bulky machine, now I know that you can I will have a go at doing it.


Yes thats great i have a km260 and would like to know how you go


----------

